# looking for free pc demo games



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

hi,,,,, And happy new year,,,, i am looking for free pc download site where i can get demo games. Would be great if they didnt run out after certain amount of time. just didnt want to download them from any where and get spyware with them,,,, Any help would be appreciated and thanks for your time


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

start here ive downloaded all kinds of game demo's here,and have never got any malware.

http://filelist.filefront.com/6;/Latest_Demos.html


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

gamespot.com. requires basic free membership and it's rate limited, but it works and is a very reputable site. For a little cash each year, you get a premium membership with unlimited download rates.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

nVidia's nZone website has TONS of game demos.


----------



## Sammys_987 (Jan 2, 2007)

*CNet's "Download.com"*

I like to use CNet's download.com website. I usually download the demos before I decide if I want to buy the full game. I like how their is a rating system, sometimes both from users like you and me, as well as the CNet people themselves. It also has other info. like number of d/ls, when it was added, etc. Plus, their is no membership to sign-up for, and you don't need to provide any information whatsoever. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

www.fullgames.sk is my fav for quick games and they also have a nice selection of freeware


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

FilePlanet has a metric ton of game demos you can download. Unfortunately unless you are a paid subscriber, you may need to wait in the public server queues during peak hours to download.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i think gamershell.com is the best...


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Why do you want the demo version when you can get the full?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

andrew.lvp said:


> Why do you want the demo version when you can get the full?


cause if u do this u can try before u buy and not waste money on a game that u might not like ... makes perfect sence


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> cause if u do this u can try before u buy and not waste money on a game that u might not like ... makes perfect sence


Lol Who said you must pay?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

@ andrew.lvp:

The companies selling the games said you must pay, and they're quite right to do so. We will not be discussing illegal ways to get copies of games for free, so I advise you to drop the topic right there.


----------

